# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه > خبر: مراقب کلاهبرداری ایران پاپ آپ (irpopup.ir) باشید

## سیدرضا بازیار

سایت ایران پاپ آپ یکی از سایت های تبلیغاتی هست که طرفداران زیادی هم داره و من خودم مدت زیادی بود که ازش استفاده میکردم
این سایت یه کد به شما میده که با قرار دادن کد در سایتتون، *اگه کاربر در سایت کلیک کنه*، یه پنجره پاپ آپ باز میشه و به ازای هر پنجره مقداری پول به مدیر سایت تعلق میگیره
امروز متوجه شدم که ایران پاپ آپ میاد و در سایت شما کد آی فریم قرار میده
کد آی فریم باعث میشه که بدون کلیک هم یه صفحه اجباری در سایت شما به وجود   بیاد که این صفحه باعث اسپم شدن سایت شما میشه و باعث میشه دامنه شما   اعتبار خودش رو از دست بده
مدارک لازم برای اثبات حرف من:

تصویری از کد آی فریم در سایت بلیان:


*سورس کد پاپ آپ:*


```
          <!-- Begin IRPopUp.ir PopUp Advertisement System-->
<script type="text/javascript" src='http://irpopup.ir/show.php?user=10412&type=1'></script>
<!-- End IRPopUp.ir PopUp Advertisement System-->
```

*کد آی فریم موجود در فایل (http://irpopup.ir/sh...er=10412&type=1):*


```
function irpopup_getCookie(c_name)
{
var i,x,y,ARRcookies=document.cookie.split(";");
for (i=0; i < ARRcookies.length;i++)
{
x=ARRcookies[i].substr(0,ARRcookies[i].indexOf("="));
y=ARRcookies[i].substr(ARRcookies[i].indexOf("=")+1);
x=x.replace(/^\s+|\s+$/g,"");
if (x==c_name)
{
return unescape(y);
}
}
}
function irpopup_setCookie(c_name,value)
{
var exdays= 24;
var exdate=new Date();
exdate.setHours(exdate.getHours() + exdays);
var c_value=escape(value) + ((exdays==null) ? "" : "; expires="+exdate.toUTCString());
document.cookie=c_name + "=" + c_value + ';path=/';
}
function irpopup_checkCookie()
{
var username1=irpopup_getCookie("irpopupx");
var username2=irpopup_getCookie("irpopupx2");

var usernam = "irpopupx";

if(username1=="" | username1==null){
if(window.open('http://www.irpopup.com/go.php?user=10412&type=1&ref=http://balyan.ir/&sec=1df3a9c4797a50cedd5cc39c9a9b51e5','_blank','toolbar=1,location=1,directories=1,status=1,menubar=1,scrollbars=1,râ€‹esizable=1')){
window.focus();
irpopup_setCookie("irpopupx",usernam);
}
}
if(username1==null | username2==null){
window.open('http://www.irpopup.com/go.php?user=10412&type=2&ref=http://balyan.ir/&sec=1df3a9c4797a50cedd5cc39c9a9b51e5','_blank','toolbar=1,location=1,directories=1,status=1,menubar=1,scrollbars=1,resizable=1');
irpopup_setCookie("irpopupx2",usernam);
window.focus();
}
if(username1==null | username2==null){
window.open('','_parent','toolbar=1,location=1,directories=1,status=1,menubar=1,scrollbars=1,resizable=1');
window.focus();
}
}
document.onclick = irpopup_checkCookie;
if ((window.XMLHttpRequest == undefined) && (ActiveXObject != undefined)){
window.onload = irpopup_checkCookie;
}
var setDocument = setInterval(function(){document.onclick = irpopup_checkCookie;},3000);
document.write('<iframe width="100" height="10" src="http://go.ad2up.com/afu.php?id=79731"></iframe>');
document.write('<script async="async" type="text/javascript" src="//go.mobisla.com/notice.php?p=58255&interactive=1&pushup=1"></script>');
```

----------


## yas0783

این وبسایت رو امتحان کنید

http://popupbest.ir/user/signup

----------


## mehdai1355

سلام بزرگوار
ضمن تقدیر و تشکر از اطلاع رسانی بجای شما که مانع بدام  افتادن کاربران دیگر در دام کلاهبرداران پاپ آپ می گردد به اطلاع می رساند  متاسفانه سایتی به نشانی 
www.v2.ipopup.ir 
و
www.ipopup.ir 

و  بنام (آی پاپ آپ) که این سایت قبلا از معتبرترین سایت ها در این زمینه بود  متاسفانه مدتی است شروع به کلاهبرداری و عدم پرداخت درآمد کاربران خود  نموده است 

نمونه ای از وبلاگ و سایت هایی که از این مسئله پرده برداشته اند 

http://eyrozegar.blogsky.com/1395/06/08/post-2739
http://bestofday.ir/reader/text/201608261855239020
http://www.vbiran.ir/thread94761.html
http:// sajjadifar.blogsky.com/1395/06/09/post-826
http://arazdownload.com/app/internet...d-v2-ipopup-ir

----------


## cybercoder

کلا پاپ آپ هرزه است دیگه (در 95 درصد موارد) شما از چیش ناراحتی!
به من بود هر سایتی که پاپ آپ تبلیغاتی باز کنه چه با IFrame چه با window فلان و ... قلع قمع میکردم!

----------

